

A list of who wants to buy Silk Road's Bitcoins - kevin
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/19/5825578/heres-a-list-of-who-wants-to-buy-silk-roads-bitcoins-leaked-by-a-us

======
nodesocket
Interesting to see Fred Ehrsam (Cofounder of Coinbase).

~~~
tlrobinson
Coinbase users are probably buying many more bitcoins than selling (new users
looking for an easy way in) so it would make sense for Coinbase to try to buy
these.

